# Where do Mordern Arnis Practitioners Buy heavier sticks from?



## jayla (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi guys, I used to study mordern arnis in the Philippines but now I reside in Australia. When I was living in Manila, I had no problems obtaining good quality sticks. Here in Australia such sticks are hard to come by, there are alot of imitation kamagongs and heavier type sticks out there that fray and splinter easily. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions or can recomend where I can look.
   THANKS


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 18, 2004)

jayla said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I used to study mordern arnis in the Philippines but now I reside in Australia. When I was living in Manila, I had no problems obtaining good quality sticks. Here in Australia such sticks are hard to come by, there are alot of imitation kamagongs and heavier type sticks out there that fray and splinter easily. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions or can recomend where I can look.
> THANKS


Unfortunatley I don't ship outside of North America.
Good Luck,

Datu Tim Hartman
www.wdsupplies.com
 :asian:


----------



## lhommedieu (Apr 18, 2004)

See:  http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/training_resources.htm

(on the lower half of the page)

You might also try the FAQ page of Eskrima Digest.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## sungkit (Apr 19, 2004)

Jayla,

Where in Australia are you from? I am also from there , but I am presently residing in the Philippines studying FMA in  the birthplace of this remarkable martial art. 

I have posted about this before and it was removed. So I don't know if you will get to read my response. It is only information, so here goes. 

Now, the sticks in Australia that I have purchased are said to be kamagong, but this is in fact in correct. You will notice the sticks there are painted to be a darker color and thus con you with parting with your hard earned $. Let me tell us a test to user to see if in fact you have real kamagong. If you have some old pairs that you were told are kamagong and they are dark, cut through one of them with a saw. If is is a light color ora light brown on the inside....you are the owner of a fake kamagong! It should be black or at least, dark on the inside. Since they are selling for AUS$100 in melbourne, someone is making some big $!

If you are a practitoner of Modern Arnis, then I have some news for you. On his last trip to the Philippines before his sad passing, Professor Remy Presas was taken to meet Master Nilo Limpin by my teacher Snr. Master Roland Dantes.The end result was that Professor Remy stocked up on his products as he found them to be authentic and great quality. Master Nilo Limpin is very well known for the exceptional quality OF ALL his products. You can kamagong, bahi, labsica amnd others hard wood sticks from him. You can also read what Datu Kelly Worden says about them on the forum of the Modern Arnis Coalition. 

Have a look at www.panlaban.com


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 19, 2004)

If you were in the US, I'd suggest Frank's Cane & Rush in California.  You can order precut sticks 28" from 5/8" to 1- 1/2" in diameter.  I think they ship overseas, but it would be silly to order from the US, when they get thier rattan from your side of the world.  Might want to try asking rattan furniture makers in your area. :idunno:  :idunno:


----------



## K Williams (Apr 19, 2004)

You can try Kombat Instruments for hardened rattan. They ship by US Mail, so Maybe they'll ship to Australia. Kris Cutlery for hardwood.

http://www.bloodsport.com

http://www.kriscutlery.com


----------



## jayla (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks to those who replied to my question about finding quality training sticks, especially to Sungkit. I looked at Master Limpin's site and found that it contained alot of excellent training weapons. I especially loved the Espada y Daga set with the dragon sculptured into the sword, truly a work of art. I encorage anyone interested to look this site up. (www.panlaban.com)
    Thanks again everyone .


----------



## sungkit (Apr 22, 2004)

Jayla,

It is my pleasure to tell you about where to purchase top quality Filipino martial arts weapons. As I mentioned, Master Nilo Limpin makes the finest quality pieces and they are made from the best quality materials. I am sure you will be happy if you obtain pieces from him.

Keep in touch, maybe when I am back in Australia we might be able to meet and do a little training.


----------



## kaliace (Apr 22, 2004)

Greetings, 



This is my first post here, so I hope I do well. I try to offer Custom Rattan sizes up to 2 in diameter. It is very nice for building a super strong grip. The cost could be prohibitive as I work every set by hand and I have not shipped to Australia before. If you would like to look at my web site www.rattanclub.com



While in the US Navy I visited Fremantle and Perth. Are you from anywhere near there? 



Respectfully, 

Michael G Olive


----------



## Andrew Evans (Apr 23, 2004)

I have never purchased any of Master Nilo Limpin's products YET but have heard lots of raving endorsements from highly skilled practitioners I know and respect (I'll probably get an order together soon).

As for Guro Michael Olive, I have some of his sticks. Great stuff! I highly endorse them. Since he's centrally located in the Midwest, he can get them to us quickly.


----------



## sungkit (May 1, 2004)

Hi Jayla,

Master Nilo asked me to post this and inform you that he has received your order and that he wil be sending them to you tomorrow. He has sent you an extra pair to pass onto your teacher.

All the best and PM me your deatils. When I return to Australia, we can train a little if you are interested.


----------

